# Chillicothe and Sparland area



## backwoodsmudder (Apr 28, 2013)

Been going out looking the last couple days with no luck. Ground is just to dry. Going out again this evening to my honey spot. Will keep everyone posted with my findings.


----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)

found 29 across the river from you.. sandy area


----------



## burnme (Apr 26, 2014)

Went out for about 5 hours today, it's getting there, but nothing for me in the Chilli-Sparland area. I am looking, will break down and buy them if I have to...


----------



## backwoodsmudder (Apr 28, 2013)

No luck yesterday at all. Hopefully after this rain we may get some but temps dont look good next week.


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

I was out today, at one of my early spots. Everything looks right and the ground temps are spot on for morels, all signs point to go. We just need a good rain. As far as the temps go next week that might not be a bad thing as long as we have a cooler than normal May; Which I don't think is unlikely considering the ridiculously cool summer we had last year. Times are changing peeps, gotta make the best of what you got. Still hoping for a good season!!!


----------



## backwoodsmudder (Apr 28, 2013)

Just got back from an hr long look and still no luck. Will be out again tomorrow and hopefully have some good news!


----------



## backwoodsmudder (Apr 28, 2013)

Another day of empty bags. Temps suck! Going to wait till sun then hit it hard


----------



## storm9467 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm from Chillicothe, I sure cant find anything! This is the first year i haven't found a baby grey by the 14th!!!


----------



## backwoodsmudder (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah last yr I found my first one the 16th. Hopefully next week with warmer temps they will start poppin. Ground cover is getting thick in some spots
.


----------



## gonners1979 (May 1, 2014)

make sure your all using mesh bags and inform people who you run into in the woods that arnt to do so


----------



## jessebshroomin (May 1, 2014)

Finding them in peoria, u guys shouldn't be to far behind... Good luck


----------



## backwoodsmudder (Apr 28, 2013)

Went out last night and found about 20 very small greys. Only picked 10 that were worth it. Went out today to try some other spots and nothing. Think I am going to wait till Tomorrow or Monday and see if they start poppin good


----------



## backwoodsmudder (Apr 28, 2013)

going to head back out for a quick look. Was going to wait but yall know how it is. Once you get the fever you just cant stop :wink:


----------



## backwoodsmudder (Apr 28, 2013)

Found 45 today hopefully some good hauls to come


----------

